

A timeless debate or are we just wasting our time? - athroop
http://blog.rypple.com/2010/11/a-timeless-debate-or-are-we-just-wasting-our-time/

======
unohoo
Is it just me or is rypple systematically marketing themselves through such
regular, link-baited, data-driven PR submissions to HN ?

------
chailatte
Just wait until 1.) unemployment extension running out this month (no way it
gets extended again) 2.) the holiday temp hiring fading in December 3.)
government spending cuts in next January, and 4.) the economy collapsing
further.

Then we'll see if these millennials are still talking about needing 'social
network access' at work, when they can't mooch off their parents or keep from
getting laid off.

~~~
icegreentea
On the flip side, the millennials who are actually valuable to companies and
who would still have mobility would still get annoyed and try to move.

And really, giving access to social networking seems to be one hell of a cheap
way to keep your workers happy It's like the free soda, or snacks things. But
even cheaper.

And honestly, 'needing' was too strong of a word. It really should have been
'would really really prefer', and it goes hand to hand with the
'micromanagement' thing.

------
borism
love the X-Plane screen shot there!

(Millenial here)

